# webs in my viv



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey guys ok i just went to the white plains reptile expo jan 25th and i purchased some moss from the guy i always get my moss from. i came home and i re did both my frog vivs with plants but only used the new moss on one tank. its now jan 27th woke up today and had lil webs going across the moss only not anywhere else in the tank just on the moss. what is this? and is it going to be fatal to my frogs? what should i do? the webs dont seem to be like any type of spider web iv ever seen it looks more sily and softer more of a cotton look then a fine stran. im going to attempt to take photos of the viv and webs now but my 7 megapixle camra cant seem to get clear shots so im going to try again now.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, you might have a spider or spider mites, i woudl get rid of the web to make sure the frogs don't get caught in there.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

i agree with it being spider mites.. i had them in a mantella viv once, and they did some damage to my plants and moss..

my frogs loved to eat them though..


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well are these spider mites fatal to my frogs? i mean they dont seem to mind the webs is there a way to get rid of them? or do i keep just getting rid of the webs?


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

It's a type of mold. I know what you're talking about. It almost looks like dandelion seeds , but much thiner and lighter right? They're clustering all over the surface?


Not enough ventilation and too much humidity is my guess. It'll die down, just pick out what you can by hand.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

NickBoudin said:


> It's a type of mold. I know what you're talking about. It almost looks like dandelion seeds , but much thiner and lighter right? They're clustering all over the surface?
> 
> 
> Not enough ventilation and too much humidity is my guess. It'll die down, just pick out what you can by hand.


That's what I was thinking too. I've had it in a couple of my tanks and just let it go away on it's own, or add some springtails to help it go away.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

oh ok lol i was so shocked when it said spider mites. its not balls its webbing type but only on parts of the moss not anywhere else inthe tank. and i dont see any bugs besides fruit flys. so sinc ei thought it was spidermtes i just kinda brushed it off and it disapeared. im waiting to see if it will come back.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Web-ish looking mold across moss is sometimes just a normal part of the initial cycling process... So long as there aren't any spider mites - you are fine and it'll go away in time.  This stuff is NOT harmful to a frog - but I'd let the tank cycle for 2-3 weeks before introducing a frog.

edit: This is especially true in non-chemically treated moss. It ends up being better for the frogs in the long run.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

this morning i checked the tanks again after had brushing off the web looking stuff lol and i look this morning and its only on the spots of the new moss i recently purchased its not anywhere else in the tank.


----------



## MrGerbik (Dec 18, 2006)

I bought moss from whiteplains too and have the same web stuff. Its mold definatly. Bought your stuff from the guy with the end table? sells them in clear plastic cartons.

It will go away on its own eventually


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah the guy int he back that also sells the crested geckos and pre set up tanks... i wasnt happy when i woke up and seen it.. so i guess im gonna wait it out. but thanks to everyone that helped me out. i feel alot better since im new to the frogs


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

MrGerbik said:


> I bought moss from whiteplains too and have the same web stuff. Its mold definatly. Bought your stuff from the guy with the end table? sells them in clear plastic cartons.
> 
> It will go away on its own eventually





DCreptiles said:


> yeah the guy int he back that also sells the crested geckos and pre set up tanks... i wasnt happy when i woke up and seen it.. so i guess im gonna wait it out. but thanks to everyone that helped me out. i feel alot better since im new to the frogs


You two may be talking about 2 diff people... There was the guy @ luxurious leopard's booth selling moss - and there was another towards the back in the middle with the end table selling the setup tanks and crested geckos...

I am the guy selling moss @ Luxurious Leopards booth... So I'm glad to know I'm not the cause of this thread since I we don't have any pre set up tanks or crested geckos  Regardless - I saw the moss @ that booth - and I would not worry about any webbing. It's honestly a normal thing and will go away. Sometimes it happens - sometimes it doesn't - but it ALWAYS goes away.  After processing around 100 sq/ft of moss in the past year - I'm sure it's really not anything to worry about. 

(I'm saying all this about my competition's moss haha - so you know it's true!)


----------



## Z5guy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's good to hear becuase I have the same webs in my tank but not comeing from moss but from the ground to plant leaves I know it's not spider mites because spider mites don't like humidity at all, I haven't brushed them off but I will now .


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well im glad it isnt harmful and will eventually go away. i mean my humidity in my tank is at a constant 99% even if i dont spray for a few days its still at 99% but if there is anyone selling different types of moss im interested in purchasing some more. but i wonna thank everyone for their help. and if i woulda knew someone else at the show was selling moss i might of went else where. the guy with the cresteds just is very flexable and works out some decent deals.


----------

